# Ignore



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

That ignore button Rules!
See no Evil...makes for a better experience here.:clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken you will still see their comments if their quoted by anyone else..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> If I'm not mistaken you will still see their comments if their quoted by anyone else..


Yes and in the email notification...Which I try to delete rather than read inflamatory posts.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

What I like about the ignore button is that when someone smacks me with neg feedback, I don't have to see it if I'm ignoring them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

You know whats wack?
When people leave negative points on your thing and don't sign their name.
How would I know to thank them for swettin me? =)
If people pay attention to what I post instead of thnking I imply more than what is said they should PM me and I would be happy to explain myself better.
Plus there is always the ignore button...lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> You know whats wack?
> When people leave negative points on your thing and don't sign their name.
> How would I know to thank them for swettin me? =)
> If people pay attention to what I post instead of thnking I imply more than what is said they should PM me and I would be happy to explain myself better.
> Plus there is always the ignore button...lol


Yeah, I wish people would take that crap to PM's too. I'm fed up with seeing peoples crap spread all over this board..Beware rep points with no message at all, this is where they are just spreading rep around because they get an error message "You must spread some rep around before giving it to this user again".


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know what the "ignore button" is. When I see something new on the computer site, I get nervous about being able to get back to where I originally came from so I don't touch it. In the mean time I try my best to filter my own mouth before I type. Pretty is as pretty does right?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I do the same I type what I want to say then I a take a couple of deep breaths re-read waht i wrote and delete a bunch then send. I' religious by any means but I do try to treat others as I like to be treated.


----------

